# Halloween garage-psych rock!



## pumpkinheadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I just saw The Alice Rose in Austin last week and they were pretty badass. This is their Halloween single they put out last year. 

Links in the next post.


----------



## pumpkinheadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

"Bloody Mary": YouTube - The Alice Rose "Bloody Mary" (audio only)

"Witch House": YouTube - The Alice Rose "Witch House" (audio only)

Download: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## pumpkinheadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool, daddio! I'm always looking for some cool spooky music. Got anything you know of?


----------



## Elie JAMES (Jul 18, 2009)

Well i just love the rocking music


----------

